
Show HN: Item Hut – FLOSS Inventory, Channels Management, CRM, ETC - dizzystar
http://itemhut.com/
======
dizzystar
This is a project I've been working on and off of for the past year. Just
looking for some feedback on the UI, the idea, execution, etc. I know the look
isn't top-notch.

The concept is to unify inventory, channels management, ticket tracking,
warehousing, and CRM under one singular platform. Most important to me, it is
completely free and open source.

For right now, I plan to start this with only the inventory and warehousing
system, as this project is starting to get very large as it is, and it is
helping a lot to focus on one thing at a time.

The code in github has quite a bit more in it if you care to sift through it.

Feel free to edit what you can of it. Not all of the fields are working on
this version.

